# Coptoden snydnerae spawning questions



## CaptMicha (Jan 17, 2013)

I think two of my tilapia spawned, the female had been in a clay pot when they've all ignored them before. And I saw what I think may be eggs. I can't find any info on them, are they black?

When are they supposed to get aggressive? I've read when spawning, but they haven't been yet. She's not aggressive about the eggs either. I'm wondering if it's going to come when (if!) they hatch.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

I had this fish breed for me some years ago, and the female did spawn under a half flowerpot. There were no other fish in the tank, so I can't answer the question about aggression. However, I can give you a picture of a brooding female. This was after the eggs hatched, but she pretty much looked like this during egg tending as well.









The male never colored up as much, even while fry tending. I think that was because he didn't have anybody to chase.


----------



## Ichthys (Apr 21, 2016)

I'm a fan of Tilapia but haven't kept this one. Those are beautiful pictures. How big are/were your fish, guys. Anton Lamboj has observed these breeding at 1"


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Mine were overfed aquarium specimens. Female was just over 2", Male was over 3".


----------

